# TOUR de FAT - San Diego OCT 1st - 10AM - 4PM - with CYCLONE COASTER



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 1, 2011)

Come on down everyone & join a few of us from CYCLONE COASTER @ the 2011 New Belgium Brewery TOUR de FAT in San Diego on Saturday Oct 1st 2011 - from 10 AM until 4 PM - This event is sponsored By New Belgium Brewery every year & basically is a Bicycle Parade starting @ 10am which ends up in a beer garden with bicycle related fun & events all day long - THIS IS A FREE EVENT & 100% solar powered with 100% of the proceeds from this event going to bicycle movement in each city it is held in - GREAT EVENT & FUN FOR ALL WHO ATTEND - Look For CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts to find us & go to www.newbelgiumbrewery.com for all the details -- CYCLONE COASTER will be in LOS ANGELES New Belgium Brewery TOUR de FAT NEXT Sat Oct 8th 2011 10am -- see you there - RIDE VINTAGE​


----------



## aussie984 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Swap Meet*

Hi 
Any news on when the next Cyclone Coaster Swap Meet will be?


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 2, 2011)

Have heard that we are hoping for Nov 20th


----------

